# Neighbor issue



## jasf (Nov 7, 2004)

I have a 60x16 gravel driveway with a 2car turnaround off to the north side.Wide open exposure to the NW so drifting is an issue all winter. Been clearing it for 12 years just fine w/a garden tractor & walk behind blower. New guy moved in end of last winter. Unemployed in the winter & has a plow truck. He has "helped" me a few times this winter. I know enough w/my experience living here & plowing for a living in the past to push way back starting in the fall & leaving that NW wide open. He "helps" me while we are at work by clearing exactly 16' & dumping at the NW corner or in front of the garage. Last storm was wet & heavy10". I can't move truck banks w/my little tractor. If we get a big one in March I'm screwed! Nice enough guy,& he has actually helped me around the house with other things,but how do I politely tell him not to "help" me? I've tried "lived here for 12 years","Thanks for giving me a place to start from". I really don't want to piss him off,but I also hate putting the blower on gravel unless absolutely needed.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Print the above post and deliver it next door


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

invite him over, crack open a couple of beers, tell him you feel the need to talk about something but feel uncomfortable about it, and then lay it out balancing on the one hand your appreciation for his effort, and on the other hand the problem it's causing.

if he doesn't like it, TFB.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

Blah blah blah thank you so much for plowing
blah blah blah here's some beer as a thank you
blah blah blah blah
blah blah blah can you push it over here next time blah blah


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

throw him a little cash and ask him to push the banks back. From then on, He'll probably just push them back that far all year


----------



## jasf (Nov 7, 2004)

I don't want him to help me! That's the problem.....


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

jasf;1260668 said:


> I don't want him to help me! That's the problem.....


Too late not gonna happen :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Time to just buy a case of beer and have the dreaded talk. Not to many options at this point.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Just simply tell him you love snow removal as much as banging his wife when he's not around.I'm sure he will stop plowing.Good luck.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a mean old lady that yelled obscenities at me at the top of her lungs for trying to help her by spreading salt on her driveway when we had over .4 in of ice. she couldnt get her car up her hill, Then she fell down three times while walking up the hill, all as I was salting my drive, and I felt bad. So I went over with my spreader and she must have been embarrassed, because she yelled gtf away from me. I was only trying to help the elderly.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

just tell him you dont want his help or you would rather just do it yourself


----------



## jasf (Nov 7, 2004)

Beer was the correct answer. We just watched the start of the NASCAR race in my garage together while it is snowing 1" per hour. He was the one that mentioned where the snow should go(no sh*t). Problem solved by the Miller brewing company. LOL


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

tuney443;1260812 said:


> Just simply tell him you love snow removal as much as banging his wife when he's not around.I'm sure he will stop plowing.Good luck.


What he said.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

BEER...some of my biggest problems in life were solved (and caused) by beer...


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

tell him you are gay and deep throat a beer bottle to firm it all up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

John???!?!?!!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

woodsman;1262318 said:


> tell him you are gay and deep throat a beer bottle to firm it all up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not so bright an idea...what if it backfires?


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

mayhem;1262634 said:


> Not so bright an idea...what if it backfires?


Hahah he said backfires......


----------



## davecares (Apr 7, 2011)

Hopefully winter is over and you don't have to tell him until November or December. Tell him you need the exercise and a way to relieve stress so leave your snow for you to tackle. Also, tell him about a elderly neighbor who could probably use his help more. Good luck!


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

Slam a 12 pack or a bottle of whiskey, them tell him how u feel.


----------

